# Newly Acquired 15 to 16 inch rhom!



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Formerly of Deiselmack, Piranha King, Winkyee!
He is the one on the left!

View attachment 121508

View attachment 121510


Sorry, not the best pic, the guy kept moving!
Thank You Peter for a great fish!

Last Pic!

View attachment 121511


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why the hell did winkeyee get rid of him!???


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Great looking rhom what size tank ?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

This fish is like famous on this board


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why the hell did winkeyee get rid of him!???


I think he wants to go back to a planted tank...not easy when with one of these beasts!!

Beauty Wayne!! He looks small next to the other beast though


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow! he looks huge compared to the other one.

how big is the tank and whats that other white fish? food?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

great fish!! how long you had the one on the right ? how big is he?

great fish!! how long you had the one on the right? what size is he?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I love that rhom.

hehe what does the zoid have left now?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> why the hell did winkeyee get rid of him!???


I think he wants to go back to a planted tank...not easy when with one of these beasts!!

Beauty Wayne!! He looks small next to the other beast though :laugh:
[/quote]

As usual Jeff , right on! Since I got this really nice and dark rhom from Peter, I can't help noticing how really big my other rhom is to this new guy. I can't get over it.

The fish are housed in a 435 gallon 10 ft tank.
The new guy was measured by its various previous owners at 15.5 inches which I confirmed when i took it out of the container. The other guy ( which the picture will not show well) is about 2 inches longer and taller and about an inch or so thicker! The 2 fish are now in a 24/7 hate a thon trying to get through the glass separator and absolutely destroy the other!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He's looking good Wayne, 
It was good to see you again and yes I was out buying plants and looking for ghost shrimp tonight.
Please let me know if you come across anything like that last fish I got from you . 
Thanks 
Peter


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice! just nice rhom...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that

is

amazing


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

and damn that other one is HUGE


----------



## flagtail (Aug 7, 2005)

Wayne, what are you feeding those guys? What happened to the other one you had?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome collection wayne, very massive fish.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Wayne, the jaw on your bigger rhom is amazing! And your new rhom from Pete looks great he is so dark..Congrats..
Alex


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW two monsters u are a lucky man..............we need a feeding vid


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very Nice, they are HUGE!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

makes my 14 incher look like a youngin :laugh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The 2 fish are now in a 24/7 hate a thon trying to get through the glass separator and absolutely destroy the other!


 Will this eventually create a chimple on both rhom's or do they already have one??? Very nice specimen.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Wayne hope things are good. Nice score. I can't believe the size of your other guy. That is unbelievable how massive an extra 2 inches makes a monster rhom. Unbelievable!

I'm guessing, Pete, that you are looking to land a diamond like your old one.
Gregg has one in that's 11". Just a heads up.











bob351 said:


> makes my 14 incher look like a youngin :laugh:


Your diamond is 14"?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

flagtail said:


> The 2 fish are now in a 24/7 hate a thon trying to get through the glass separator and absolutely destroy the other!


 Will this eventually create a chimple on both rhom's or do they already have one??? Very nice specimen.
[/quote]

Arnold, yes it will caused chimples. The new guy has a small chimple before I got it and because of the separator, it can only grow bigger. If anyone can find my old pic of the big rhom I have, some comments made back then was about its chimple. Over the past 6 months, I told only Jeff(GG) about this, that the butticoferi slowly but surely nibbled and scraped away the chimple of the big rhom leaving only a flat red area where the chinple use to be! Have a really good look and you will see that. The rhom and (butt) has a strange close co-existence realationship with each other now and when I had a co -hab tank going for the past 6 months or so!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

View attachment 121608
Here is a pic of a rhom that came in d.o.a. last month for me! The supplier was suppose to send an 19 inch one but instead sent this smaller guy.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Gigante Pirana said:


> View attachment 121608
> Here is a pic of a rhom that came in d.o.a. last month for me! The supplier was suppose to send an 19 inch one but instead sent this smaller guy.


dnt you dare complain!! i would kill to have any of those huge mofos. i dig your setup, pehaps not the most exitingfor the fish, but no better whay to display those beautifull monsters.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

View attachment 121610

Here is another different supplier who had this monster rhom waiting for me but everything fell through the last minute. The ceramic blocks were 20 cm in wdith! You can figure the size of the fish on your left yourself. Please DO NOT POST THIS PIC ELSEWHERE! Thanks!
Wayne Mah


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The 2 fish are now in a 24/7 hate a thon trying to get through the glass separator and absolutely destroy the other!


 Will this eventually create a chimple on both rhom's or do they already have one??? Very nice specimen.
[/quote]

Arnold, yes it will caused chimples. The new guy has a small chimple before I got it and because of the separator, it can only grow bigger. If anyone can find my old pic of the big rhom I have, some comments made back then was about its chimple. Over the past 6 months, I told only Jeff(GG) about this, that the butticoferi slowly but surely nibbled and scraped away the chimple of the big rhom leaving only a flat red area where the chinple use to be! Have a really good look and you will see that. The rhom and (butt) has a strange close co-existence realationship with each other now and when I had a co -hab tank going for the past 6 months or so!
[/quote]
these the pics u mean? the rhom has never gone for the butticoferi? is this before or after the nibbling?
View attachment 121611
View attachment 121612


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> View attachment 121610
> 
> Here is another different supplier who had this monster rhom waiting for me but everything fell through the last minute. The ceramic blocks were 20 cm in wdith! You can figure the size of the fish on your left yourself. Please DO NOT POST THIS PIC ELSEWHERE! Thanks!
> Wayne Mah


this pic really makes you appreciate the difference in mass between 12-13ins rhoms compared with an 18incher


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its bigger than 13 inch one day ill get pics when i have some help lol any tips on taking pics while measuring :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya that rhom looks very familiar..lol
Hope you enjoy taking care of him! What a beast..



Winkyee said:


> He's looking good Wayne,
> It was good to see you again and yes I was out buying plants and looking for ghost shrimp tonight.
> Please let me know if you come across anything like that last fish I got from you .
> Thanks
> Peter


DrZoid is back!

Glad to hear, the plant forum was not the same without you!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

im very confused. so the rhom u got from zoidberg is 15.5 inches? and the other one is like 17.5?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bob351 said:


> im very confused. so the rhom u got from zoidberg is 15.5 inches? and the other one is like 17.5?


Yes, the other fish looks much bigger than the one he got from me.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

locust said:


> The 2 fish are now in a 24/7 hate a thon trying to get through the glass separator and absolutely destroy the other!


 Will this eventually create a chimple on both rhom's or do they already have one??? Very nice specimen.
[/quote]

Arnold, yes it will caused chimples. The new guy has a small chimple before I got it and because of the separator, it can only grow bigger. If anyone can find my old pic of the big rhom I have, some comments made back then was about its chimple. Over the past 6 months, I told only Jeff(GG) about this, that the butticoferi slowly but surely nibbled and scraped away the chimple of the big rhom leaving only a flat red area where the chinple use to be! Have a really good look and you will see that. The rhom and (butt) has a strange close co-existence realationship with each other now and when I had a co -hab tank going for the past 6 months or so!
[/quote]
these the pics u mean? the rhom has never gone for the butticoferi? is this before or after the nibbling?
View attachment 121611
View attachment 121612

[/quote]
No, he has a special friendship with the BUTT! Any other fish I have tried he had eventually turned on and killed! Yes, that is the before pic. All that chimple is gone now! The area is still red but nothing sticking out anymore.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> View attachment 121610
> 
> Here is another different supplier who had this monster rhom waiting for me but everything fell through the last minute. The ceramic blocks were 20 cm in wdith! You can figure the size of the fish on your left yourself. Please DO NOT POST THIS PIC ELSEWHERE! Thanks!
> Wayne Mah


HOLY sh*t

id water mark that :rasp:


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The 2 fish are now in a 24/7 hate a thon trying to get through the glass separator and absolutely destroy the other!


 Will this eventually create a chimple on both rhom's or do they already have one??? Very nice specimen.
[/quote]

Arnold, yes it will caused chimples. The new guy has a small chimple before I got it and because of the separator, it can only grow bigger. If anyone can find my old pic of the big rhom I have, some comments made back then was about its chimple. Over the past 6 months, I told only Jeff(GG) about this, that the butticoferi slowly but surely nibbled and scraped away the chimple of the big rhom leaving only a flat red area where the chinple use to be! Have a really good look and you will see that. The rhom and (butt) has a strange close co-existence realationship with each other now and when I had a co -hab tank going for the past 6 months or so!
[/quote]
these the pics u mean? the rhom has never gone for the butticoferi? is this before or after the nibbling?
View attachment 121611
View attachment 121612

[/quote]
No, he has a special friendship with the BUTT! Any other fish I have tried he had eventually turned on and killed! Yes, that is the before pic. All that chimple is gone now! The area is still red but nothing sticking out anymore.
[/quote]they`re smart fish , like daniel n the lion


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> View attachment 121610
> 
> Here is another different supplier who had this monster rhom waiting for me but everything fell through the last minute. The ceramic blocks were 20 cm in wdith! You can figure the size of the fish on your left yourself. Please DO NOT POST THIS PIC ELSEWHERE! Thanks!
> Wayne Mah


Wayne that was one Big rhom there i wish it came in.. YOU will get your monster eventually..
But you already have the biggest Rhom in captivity!!
Alex


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice rhom... the thing is massive in real life and was a pain to get to Canada... hope you enjoy him!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice, great condition too.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice pickup Wayne. Damn that other rhom looks huge. I swear you keep getting new larger rhoms in every year, when will you be happy?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very very nice although they dont seem to have much room for themselves


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

dezboy said:


> very very nice although they dont seem to have much room for themselves


Each fish gets 200+ gallons of swimming space!


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Formerly of Deiselmack, Piranha King, Winkyee!
> He is the one on the left!
> 
> View attachment 121508
> ...


hey is that a buttikoferi in with the other rhom?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Bsixxx said:


> Formerly of Deiselmack, Piranha King, Winkyee!
> He is the one on the left!
> 
> View attachment 121508
> ...


hey is that a buttikoferi in with the other rhom?
[/quote]
Yes! He has been with that rhom for more than a year!


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

wow a year!!

thats crazy.

no fights?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Bsixxx said:


> wow a year!!
> 
> thats crazy.
> 
> no fights?


Why would there be fights? The butt! knows that one mistake and the rhom would split it in half with one bite! In fact I mentioned the butt even clean and scraped off the rhom's chimple over the period of a year!


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Hey Wayne, good to see that you're still passionate about those XL rhoms after all these years. I wouldn't mind having one about 12-13" someday if I ever get some free tank space.

For those who haven't seen these monsters in person, the pictures don't do them justice. It's hard to get a sense of just how large they are when they're already in such a large tank.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

simply amazing!


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome







..I hope my juvi gets that big


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing specimens... congrats Bro :nod: !


----------

